# Bujes para amortiguador fox



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

que paso como esta la banda

Tengo una pregunta para ustedes
un cuate compro un amortiguador trasero Fox pero se lo vendieron sin los bujes

Mi pregunta es se pueden comprar sueltos

o se pueden mandar hacer en un taller de torno si es asi de que material serian y no hay riesgo de que se desgaste alguna pieza del cuadro?

Gracias a todos


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

los "reducers" de fox son de aluminio...no veo problema de que los hagan en un torno, mientras se mantengan las dimensiones originales


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Mandalos a hacer de aluminio... No hay tos mientras las dimensiones sean las originales, como menciono Cris.

Tambien se pueden comprar sueltos, pero en Mexico es un pex.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Bujes o reductores*



mountainking_71 said:


> que paso como esta la banda
> 
> Tengo una pregunta para ustedes
> un cuate compro un amortiguador trasero Fox pero se lo vendieron sin los bujes
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mountainbiking_71 :

No me queda claro si te estás refiriendo a los bujes (bushings ,DU etc. ) o a los reductores (reducers )

De todos modos ambos se pueden hacer en un taller de torno , siempre y cuando el maestro tornero sea bueno , pero necesitan llevar todo (tornillos , bielas o partes que componen el conjunto al que está unido el amortiguador y hasta el cuadro para que saque las medidas correctas .

Pero si tu amigo vive en USA , allá es muy fácil conseguirlos .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Last Biker, colgandome del post de mtb71....

Tu tienes el dato del distribuidor en Mexico de Marzocchi?? Se que esta en Puebla. Tanto que en algun lado (sin mucho exito) apunte el dato que me dio Mike de marz USA.

Si lo tienes, te lo voy a agradecer enormemente... Necesito un buje de 42-45mm X 8mm de preferencia de los de tres piezas, pero pedirlo a USA seria un verdadero dolor de te... tatema.

Gracias!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Probablemente pida unas cosas a Chad pronto, podríamos adjuntarlo a mi paquete.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Probablemente pida unas cosas a Chad pronto, podríamos adjuntarlo a mi paquete.


Okas... Gracias!


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Gracias a todos

I know that I can always count on you guys

Thanks cris.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> Gracias a todos
> 
> I know that I can always count on you guys
> 
> Thanks cris.


De nada, MK! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

